

Free Face Recognition - luckymecorner
http://faceplusplus.com/en/demo

======
jamesmcintyre
Can anyone offer some context or comparison as far as how facefaceplus
measures against (the now shuttered) face.com or lamda labs api in terms or
accuracy, performance API design? Thanks!

